# What's the nicest thing someone ever said to you?



## PeaceLovePitBulls (Jul 2, 2012)

More specifically about YOU. Has someone unexpectedly say something nice to you, too?

Surprisingly, at work I had three people say nice things about me that shocked me. It's funny too because I really hate going to work a lot of times and when I'm having a bad day, I try to replay these positive comments in my head...

1. My manager told me I was his favorite. I think he meant it, but didn't mean to day it out loud to me, but I was glad he did. I didn't really think the managers knew how hard working I was. He even said, "I never have to tell you to do anything, because you just do it automatically." He's also said a few other nice things to me, but this one really stood out.

2. My coworker told my other manager that I did such a great job catching up on all the extra work that needed to be done making it so much easier for her to do the other big duties.

3. And then, yesterday, my other coworker asked if I could cover him while he ran to the bathroom. When I said "yes" he said "Thank you do much, you're so wonderful, and beautiful, and amazing, and I love you...." Something along those lines. I know he was just being funny, but it was so nice to hear someone say that to me.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Some people have said that I'm the smartest person they know... I'm not sure if I believe it though


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

"That's seriously the sweetest thing any boy has ever said to me, and it wasn't even in a romantic way. You're a good friend."

- My first crush that I never got to date, but still admitted my feelings for her years later. This was her response.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

hmm from what i can remember

there was this really cute guy in hs that i liked and one day he told me i was pretty. i forget the way he said it but it made my day. i was on cloud nine for about a week. my best friend even rmbrs this moment b/c i couldnt stop going on about it.

ppl always compliment me about my hair but it gets annoying b/c you start to think is that all there is that attracts them to me. if i had a dollar for every time i got a compliment . . . tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Been told I am the most kind hearted person an individual knows lol

My current boyfriend told me that no matter what I told him of my past I couldn't scare him off and that I didn't have to say anything until I felt ready to

My boss, after I told him I had another job, said I was a good worker and that he didn't want to lose me.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Something I believe?

"You are really nice!" 

Something that was nice to hear but is so not true?

"You look HOT" (although I was tempted to believe it because I kept hearing it for a few days...this is what happens when I put care into my appearance after hiding in Jeans/T's and a scruffy haircut. I am not hot but in comparison to my usual lackadaisical attitude towards appearance ... I clean up pretty well ~L~)


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Your so cute.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Any GENUINE compliment pertaining to my appearance I would count as the nicest thing someone has ever said to me since I have low self-esteem. It would make me feel only good temporarily but good nonetheless!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

At the time it was said, the best compliment was that i'm beautiful. No one had ever told me that before so it literally brought me to tears. Now, the best compliment was from a coworkers. She told me and our boss I am the best and most dependable coworker she has ever worked with anywhere, and she has worked for 17 years. That really made me feel good about myself.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I was at Walgreens once and there was a lady standing behind me. She worked at Disneyland and said i should try out to be a Disney princess. I'm not sure if that was a compliment though...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

"it's not THAT small!" :blank


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> "it's not THAT small!" :blank


:teeth


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

"You're so cute!" (This a lot.)
"Oh, you're an artist? I can tell."
"You smell really good." (I've been getting this one a lot lately. XD)
"You're the cutest girl I know."


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

"I just want you to always love me the way you do now"...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

My boss told me that she "won the lottery" in choosing me as her assistant. Made my week, easily.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

"You are the wind beneath their wings"... that's the nicest thing I've heard recently :mushy


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

"My God it's massive" - said by my first gf when I first "revealed" myself to her. Admittedly she was a virgin at the time (as was I) and it was probably the first she had ever seen in real life but it did wonders for my confidence.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

When people tell me I'm brave.

Also, when R91 calls me Super Woman.


----------



## hnbnh (Jul 3, 2012)

"you *seem* really talented. I don't want to let it go to waste."
"you're not mediocre, for sure."


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

That gentlemen are a dying breed

"You're doing really great right now considering your difficulties.. why do you think you have to be so great?"

That I'm really talented


..this is a good thread! Apart from the penis stuff.


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Most people I know always say the same thing to me. They say that I am the nicest person they know, or they say that I am the most intelligent or smartest person they know. It feels nice when they say that, even though I know nicer people than me and smarter people than me.


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

"Oh it looks so big! Can I touch it?"


----------



## odnx (May 29, 2011)

I think the nicest thing someone ever said to me was when my previous therapist told me that I'm one of the strongest people she's worked with/knows.

I don't personally believe that about myself, but it was really nice to hear!


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I will never forget what my dad told me...it brought me to tears.
"You are the sweetest soul on this earth."


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

"you deserve better"


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

"You don't talk much, but when you do you're pretty funny" Sad that it's the nicest words spoken to me but there it is.


----------



## Michelle7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Very long time ago I had a friend tell me my eyes were beautiful. I don't talk to him anymore but it still was a wonderful compliment


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Had people tell me if I tried hard in schoola nd life I could be so much more. i am perfectly content with mediocrity in life. The only I strive at is to be the most well rounded basketball player I can be! Oh yeah, people have told me I am good at basketball, that I play like Josh Smith minus the dunks.


----------



## Blueeyedlady (Mar 1, 2012)

I met one of my voiceover heroes at a convention once, and he told me I was the most attractive girl he'd met all day . He probably said that to every girl, but it was still very sweet of him. He also told me I was a very nice person because I got him to sign my friend's birthday card.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

That i've positively impacted their life, was a great compliment


----------



## antinomy (Jul 21, 2012)

A friend of mine had asked me if I was alright and questioned my sudden personality change.

I'm not really sappy but I felt very touched by her question. I saw how concerned her expression was and her very sincere voice. I don't know. It's just that she's one of the six close knit friends of mines and I thought none of them really had any concern for me but I was very happy to know someone was.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

probably being told "you are such a gem!" by 2 people i've met at a retreat. I'm not really sure what they meant by that, lol. also, being told that i'm kind and/or intelligent (with the latter much harder to believe after meeting a lot of intelligent people here in the forums/online)


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Someone told me I was pretty and asked if I had a boyfriend.
and I said no. and they said "whyy?" ...


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

'You have a good heart.'

My brother said that to me when I was 10 or so and I never forgot that. He's the one with the good heart though.


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

The nicest thing anyone ever said to me? Is that I'm one of the nicest people they've ever met  That makes me so happy!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Besides the sweet things my boyfriend tells me, uh that I'm really nice? Really nobody really has complimented on me besides my current boyfriend. :|


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

your a very misunderstood person


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

One of my college mates said she was very happy to have met me and that she hopes we'd be friends forever. Even my childhood friend never told me that. So that was quite nice of her.


----------



## Aile (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't really gaige the nicest one, but I can list a few of the nicest things people has said to me.

"I wouldn't be here today if it weren't for you." 
"You can get through this. We're in this together." (Through my toughest times) 
"You're such a happy person." 
"Why are you shy? You're so pretty."
"Debra said she thinks you're pretty." (I was flattered by this because it was discussed with a friend without me knowing.)

Lalala, and the list goes on.


----------



## bojadada (Jan 20, 2011)

"You're the funniest guy I've ever met" and "I laugh with you more than when we hang out with our other friends". I just wish my supposed amazing sense of humor showed with everyone I talk to, even strangers -__-


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

When my teacher kind of shocked me into coming out and I asked if it mattered, she said : "No, I don't care who you like, I just want you to be happy."
And then she said I was intelligent. A lot of people say that, actually.


----------



## Kchloee (Jul 21, 2012)

"You have a beautiful smile" - bind date (eek!) i went on a couple weeks ago...
"You always look so put together" - coworkers
"You're smart and deserve more" - boss when she promoted me
"You're hilarious" - coworkers
"You're so pretty" Random woman at department store
"You have beautiful skin" - make up artist
"I will always cherish our friendship" - best friend from high school


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

I work in a health related trade.

While I was still a student, during her moment of passing, a dying woman looked at me, grabbed my hand and said, "don't ever change. You are a nice person."

A very simple compliment, but the situation and her sincere expression shook my world. I'll never forget her... we even share the same name. Whenever I act in a negative way, this moment comes back to me and it straightens me out. 

If she never left a mark on a person before then, then she can rest assured that she touched my life in a significant manner. 

RIP.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

januarygirl said:


> I will never forget what my dad told me...it brought me to tears.
> "You are the sweetest soul on this earth."


wow. you are lucky indeed.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

With a giant, reassuring smile on his face one of my therapists a long time ago told me that I was going to overcome Social Anxiety Disorder. I don't remember his exact words, but I remember that he also gave me a hug when that happened.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Last week somebody said my feet were surprisingly tan, for some reason I feel great about it. :b


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I was told few times that I look pretty (I still don't know if they weren't honest or just had really really bad taste )
My teacher said me few times that I'm very smart.
"You're pale like a Norwegian" - my mum


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

"You're f*ckin hot and sexy"

Just trying to be honest over here


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

you're my dream girl


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

''You're not THAT bad''


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I was scared as a young man bc a tornado watch was on. My grandmother, a strong and amazing person who partially raised me, hugged me and said: "if a tornado want you its gotta get through me."

My wife's wedding vows. We repeated the conventional promises at the altar but she sent me a long email that morning in her own words giving her own vows.

Some of my professors have said I was brilliant. I reacted humbly, but those compliments are my weakness.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

"You're really smart" and "you have a nice smile"


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

telling me that i'm beautiful


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

One girl in my class told me that I'm one of the most mature person in our high school & I don't act rude or trashy like the others.


----------



## gfle (May 14, 2012)

"You don't say much but when you do it's interesting"


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone said I was smart, but I'm really not. My common sense is terrible.
Also, someone said I have a nice smile, so I should smile more. Ironically, that someone is mean to me as well lol


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

1. Hot blonde coworker: "You're really talented"

2. stranger girl: "Hi, I thought you were kinda cute"
girl I know: "Yeah, he his cute"

3. "I love your profile pics on facebook" - girl I liked who when I first met, thought I'd never thought I'd get to chat to her

4. "wow you're really strong, you're just carrying that like nothing" - girl flatmate when I bringing in this massive desk (it was god damn heavy)

5. "you're a very unusual person, but your also really creative and intelligent and we certainly want to keep you" - line manager upon renewal of my contract

6. "you're a really funny guy on the rare occasions you do speak" - friend from collage


funny reading back at the list, I wonder why i get so anxious and shy most of the time?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

*My Sweetheart*

My Sweetheart told me he would be my anything. You will always have a Special place in my heart. XXX


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

A random person came up to me the other day and told me I was pretty. I mean, how often does someone go out of their way to do that? I'll always remember it, because it was so sweet.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*A Friend told me I make them smile. That made me feel so good. *


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> *A Friend told me I make them smile. That made me feel so good. *


Same here. ^_^


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My coworker saids I'm awesome because i pick her up and drop her off at her house.


----------



## scorpio83 (Jun 21, 2011)

'Do you have any idea how rare it is to find nice guys like you in this place?'

Hot girl on holiday recently.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

"I was so worried about you! You should've told us where you were going."

A friend that I didn't know for very long was genuinely concerned for me. I appreciated his efforts in trying to find me because he literally went everywhere haha. He always notices when something's wrong and tries to make everything okay


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

That I'm orgasmic.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

That I am pretty :3
I'm a nice person
I make them laugh
and that I am a good writer


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

FlowerChild13 said:


> A random person came up to me the other day and told me I was pretty. I mean, how often does someone go out of their way to do that? I'll always remember it, because it was so sweet.


something similar happened to me. A girl told one of my classmates that she thinks i am handsome.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

A guy friend told me i was gorgeous. it was the first time anyone had ever said something like that to me. (L)

and this is what an online friend once said: despite the fact that I dont know what you look like Im positive that you're gorgeous / perfect. 
That made me cry


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

"You have nice hair"


----------



## HuhwhosAnthony (Aug 19, 2012)

"Only 5 bucks?!?!" homeless guy asking for money


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

HuhwhosAnthony said:


> "Only 5 bucks?!?!" homeless guy asking for money


lol


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

Once, I was walking to class at school and a random girl came up to me and said, "Excuse me? Has anyone ever told you that you are going to be America's next top model?"


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

After finally opening up to my best friend about being bipolar and going through depressive phases, he's taken huge interest in the condition and assured me he'd always be supportive, because I'm worth the effort.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

You amaze me.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

''i love you''


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

That I was cute. I still think I'm not attractive though.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm, my cousin once said I'm a good person and that she likes to hang out with me.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

One time I was helping my sister-in-law put some pictures on her computer. After I put them on I told her that I had finished and she said that was fast and then she said I was awesome. That's the first time anybody had ever said that to me.


----------



## sjc131 (Feb 12, 2011)

A girl I once worked with said i looked hot that day. I blew it of course though.


----------



## derrickrose (Mar 26, 2011)

a very hot ****ty girl at my school ask me if i want a blowjob, and I completely froze out and just ran off from class but it was one of my most regretful/happiest moment lol


----------



## Rubikcube (Sep 3, 2012)

We were all in different houses at school. Each house had about 50-100 people in them.

My house teacher at school said "I had more talent in my little finger than the rest of the whole house put together."


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

"I wish I had as much courage as you."

From a close friend of mine, whom I also consider very upfront and brave.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Someone told me I had beautiful hands, so simple yet meant so much to me.


----------



## flagg lives (Aug 28, 2012)

hmm, i don't wanna be that guy but it's hard for me to think of one.... some girl asked me to the dance in grade 7 and I told her I was out of town. that's one I remember pretty well


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

"Dude renegade you are so SKILLLLLED"

lol


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

"You really know how to rustle my Jimmies. That's why I talk to you."

I think in that context it's a compliment? *thinking face*


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

"You young lady are a legend"
"You are an inspiration"
"Bloody hell girl your amazing"

and recently my friend that is going with me to talk to a doctor about my anxiety 
said
"I will be your mouth if your's doesn't want to work"
It isn't really a compliment but it made me smile and showed how much she cared about me.


----------



## ququ (Dec 5, 2011)

"Come here and sit. Tell me, what happened that made you this harsh." 

A male lecturer said that some time back. I need not say that it touched my heart.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

ququ said:


> "Come here and sit. Tell me, what happened that made you this harsh."
> 
> A male lecturer said that some time back. I need not say that it touched my heart.


Why did he say that? How did you respond?


----------



## ququ (Dec 5, 2011)

hazelblue said:


> Why did he say that? How did you respond?


I don't really know to be honest. I've never really asked why. I've always believed he was trying to reach out to me..or something. Well it wasn't all that hard to notice that one unhappy kid who happened to stick out like a sore thumb (he taught my class quite a number of times that semester).. I was confrontational and bitter and hurt, hence the word "harsh". It wasn't because something I did. xD

The rest of the conversation didn't turn out very good, despite his kind intention. I barely said anything. Not his fault though. I just happen to be someone who can never talk about very personal stuff with someone I hardly know. :no 
I did say thanks to him though and that I was sorry if I wasted his time. :rain


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

ququ said:


> "Come here and sit. Tell me, what happened that made you this harsh."
> 
> A male lecturer said that some time back. I need not say that it touched my heart.





ququ said:


> I don't really know to be honest. I've never really asked why. I've always believed he was trying to reach out to me..or something. Well it wasn't all that hard to notice that one unhappy kid who happened to stick out like a sore thumb (he taught my class quite a number of times that semester).. I was confrontational and bitter and hurt, hence the word "harsh". It wasn't because something I did. xD
> 
> The rest of the conversation didn't turn out very good, despite his kind intention. I barely said anything. Not his fault though. I just happen to be someone who can never talk about very personal stuff with someone I hardly know. :no
> I did say thanks to him though and that I was sorry if I wasted his time. :rain


Yeah I've had loads of awkward confrontations when people might be trying to help but it just ends up making me feel worse lol.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Sa oled väga ilus


----------



## RogerPezman (Sep 15, 2012)

"You know, with those clothes, people think you're a genius"
"Roger is a mathematician, what do you expect?"


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

When I was working in a restaurant (I am a girl), and I went to the bar to order a drink for customer. 

An older male worker went up next, stood beside me and loudly ordered a customer's drink, overtaking me in the queue. 

The bar guy says 'Sorry, you gotta wait your turn mate. Greenee here first'. 

The older waiter goes 'Oh sorry, greenee didn't know you were in front of me'. 

To the bar guy, he asks 'Why can't you do my order first?'. (for some reason)

The bar guy then goes 'Well, greenee is prettier than you'. 

lol hurhur.

And this too (nooo I was not compared to a man this time): a complete stranger I began chatting to whilst waiting for the bus said I was pretty. @[email protected]


----------



## ControlledByFears (Jun 10, 2012)

"I believe in you"
Even though it was not personal and was only written on a piece of paper that
was handed to dozens of others students, It was pretty nice to see.


----------



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

"You're an amazing, beatiful person." Said by my ex; too bad he turned out to be such a prick.
"You're a fantastic writer. I hope you do something with that. -12th grade English teacher.
"*Friend's name* and me were talking about you, and she kept talking about how pretty you are." -one of my male friends.


----------



## WaddleDee (Aug 29, 2012)

"You're the best thing that ever happened to me."


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Youre not dead yet?...lol no but really i cant remember off the top of my head


----------



## kellen (Aug 21, 2012)

this one guy calls me beautiful and pretty often

some guy went to my desk in art class with a weird smile and told me I was cute

some compliments on my dimples

compliments really have a way of brightening peoples days !


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

-A few compliments about being a model
and someone said I was too pretty to work at a grocery store.
-Compliments on my hair, its thick and curly and getting very long
-Someone said I had a pretty smile, its rare that I show it unless I'm laughing at something
-My weight loss, I was trying to lose weight to get down to my "highschool" size! YEA!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

"Here's 10/20/50/100 dollars for little Johnny." He's a family friend. He was a tailor.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I love you

Stand up for yourself, you have something we need to see in more


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Can we be best friends?


----------



## RapidZombies (Sep 30, 2012)

It has been said that I'm 'intelligent', 'quick-witted' and 'funny'. Makes me feel gooood.


----------



## Kay24 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Things said to me*

- "You're handsome" my sister
- "Duggu" (a pet name of my ex's favorite actor) my ex
- "You're intelligent" my dad


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

"You are intelligent, good-looking, have a big one, very sexually attractive"

Can't really remember who said it, but it could have been myself.


----------



## aloneprotectsme (Sep 27, 2012)

I have recently be told that my way of thinking, honesty, and self-acceptance are beautiful. 
It made me realize that complimenting someone for their self-acceptance is like, the ultimate compliment.
ANd it also made me realize that compliments are much much better if they're about something you've worked really hard for.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Yes! I understand you...


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

At work I was helping out these 3 Spanish girls and one of them gave me a tip and another said I think it was: "Hey es un papi chulo!" 

Oh and my co-workers will sometimes comment that I'm a hard worker, or that I'm the best... I never really believe them of course, they most likely just say this to be nice or the fact that they never see me goofing off or talking cause I'm always reserved and soft-spoken, just focused on work quietly praying for time to fly by faster.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Just today my friend told me randomly... "you shouldn't be hard on yourself. You got a good head on your shoulders and beautiful heart"


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

"Il a des yeux gentils."


----------

